# spoofing



## Luis Enrique

Estimados:

Estoy trabajando en un glosario de términos informáticos y me encontré con esta dificultad. Entiendo que muchos de estos términos es mejor dejarlos en el idioma origen, pero quisiera ver la posibilidad de encontrar algo que sea entendible para los lectores en español. Spoof, dice el diccionario, significa parodia. Pero no creo que encaje en el siguiente texto. Agradecerá cualquier corrección.


*Internet packet (IP) spoofing * - An attack using packets with the spoofed source Internet packet (IP) addresses. This technique exploits applications that use authentication based on IP addresses. This technique also may enable an unauthorized user to gain root access on the target system.
 
*¿Alteración? de paquete de Internet (IP spoofing) - *Un ataque utilizando las direcciones ¿alteradas? de paquete de Internet fuente (IP).  Esta técnica explota aplicaciones que utilizan autentificación basada en direcciones IP.  Esta técnica también puede permitir a un usuario no autorizado tener acceso de raiz en el sistema objeto.
 
Saludos,
 
 
Luis


----------



## JulioCesar

Luis Enrique said:


> Estimados:
> 
> Estoy trabajando en un glosario de términos informáticos y me encontré con esta dificultad. Entiendo que muchos de estos términos es mejor dejarlos en el idioma origen, pero quisiera ver la posibilidad de encontrar algo que sea entendible para los lectores en español. Spoof, dice el diccionario, significa parodia. Pero no creo que encaje en el siguiente texto. Agradecerá cualquier corrección.
> 
> 
> *Internet packet (IP) spoofing * - An attack using packets with the spoofed source Internet packet (IP) addresses. This technique exploits applications that use authentication based on IP addresses. This technique also may enable an unauthorized user to gain root access on the target system.
> 
> *¿Alteración? de paquete de Internet (IP spoofing) - *Un ataque utilizando las direcciones ¿alteradas? de paquete de Internet fuente (IP).  Esta técnica explota aplicaciones que utilizan autentificación basada en direcciones IP.  Esta técnica también puede permitir a un usuario no autorizado tener acceso de raiz en el sistema objeto.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> 
> Luis



Hola, 
si no me equivoco, el spoofing es algo como cambiar la ip de origen de paquetes por otra. Entonces, para spoofing me parece que puede ir "falsear" o "simular". Aunque alterar no suena feo.  
Aparte, tarea interesante (muy difícil) la de traducir términos informáticos al castellano. Leyendo traducciones te podés encontrar con cualquier cosa 
(script = guión , es gracioso)

Saludos,


----------



## SFO

Forgery = Falsificación perhaps?

Saludos!


----------



## Luis Enrique

¡Muchas gracias a los dos por su ayuda¡

Saludos,

Luis


----------



## Manuel Herman

El "spoofing" es una suplantación. Alterar, falsear, simular, son aproximaciones más o menos válidas, pero creo que la idea principal es la de suplantar, es decir, no solo se modifica la cabecera del paquete IP para cambiar sus datos, sino que se hace de forma que esos datos sean unos datos precisos, no unos datos cualquiera.


----------



## frangs

Por si te sirve de ayuda yo suelo usar "suplantación de identidad".
De hecho, ahor que he hecho una búsqueda en Google verás que aparecen muchas veces juntos "spoofing" y "suplantación de identidad" como traducción.

s2!


----------



## psicutrinius

*spoof*
vi. To capture, alter, and retransmit a communication stream in a way that misleads the recipient. As used by hackers, refers especially to altering TCP/IP packet source addresses or other packet-header data in order to masquerade as a trusted machine. This term has become very widespread and is borderline techspeak.

Jargon File 4.2.0

spoof. (n.d.). Jargon File 4.2.0.
_*Retrieved October 26, 2006, from Dictionary.com website:*_ http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=spoof

En este contexto, el concepto sería algo así como "_interceptar una comunicación (o emisión) ajena y retransmitirla con engaño_". El caso típico para eso es en el campo de contramedidas electrónicas militares. Un ejemplo: Capturar las emisiones del equipo IFF (Identification Friend or Foe) del adversario, e incorporarlas a las del equipo propio, de manera que el (usualmente) avión sea interpretado por el adversario como uno de los suyos. La condición necesaria, claro, es que la víctima *desconozca* que lo es.

Lo que no veo nada claro es cómo reducir la parrafada anterior a una o dos palabras en castellano... y naturalmente agradeceré ideas.


----------



## Manuel Herman

Hola psicutrinius, creo que, como dije antes, suplantación sería una buena idea. En el contexto informático lo que haces es modificar la cabecera IP para que en lugar de apuntar al usuario de origen apunte al usuario que tú quieras, bien sea tú mismo u otro equipo. Resulta evidente que para modificar esta transmisión has tenido que interceptarla previamente, y que luego vuelve a retransmitirla para continuar el engaño.


----------



## psicutrinius

Estoy de acuerdo, Manuel. Lo único (que además olvidé añadir en la "parrafada" anterior) es que además hay que _alterarla_ (según define el link que yo mismo puse).

Dicho esto (y en acepción absolutamente distinta) me quedé "de piedra" cuando en Inglaterra (en los East Midlands, por tanto en Inglaterra), me enteré de que "jugar a los chinos" se traduce por "spoofing"...


----------



## Manuel Herman

Según la definición del DRAE:

*suplantar**.*
 (Del lat. _supplantāre_).
* 1.* tr. Falsificar un escrito con palabras o cláusulas que alteren el sentido que antes tenía.

Por lo que el concepto de alteración ya está implícito en suplantar, o así lo entiendo al menos.


----------



## psicutrinius

Cierto. Según la definición del DRAE (que debí consultar antes) "suplantar" es la palabra, sin más, puesto que incorpora la alteración.

Grrr, uno "se da prisa" y no comprueba debidamente.


----------



## Manuel Herman

psicutrinius said:


> Cierto. Según la definición del DRAE (que debí consultar antes) "suplantar" es la palabra, sin más, puesto que incorpora la alteración.
> 
> Grrr, uno "se da prisa" y no comprueba debidamente.



No hay problema, a todos nos pasa alguna vez 

Por cierto, muy interesante lo que comentabas sobre las medidas militares, no había pensado en ese uso.


----------

